# Cutting torch to the hand



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

or mapp gas - pick your poison...it don't hurt :blink:

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=295_1324166807


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I find it funny people are disputing his claim because the oxy act torch only reaches about 6300F. Big deal, he had that flame pretty much on his hand for 10 seconds. Flames in a house fire or car fire don't reach nearly those temps. What a great invention.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I know...i probably coulda cut an angle iron in that time


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

cool....

that guy has a pair


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

He gonna make some money with that one:thumbsup:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Too bad Billy Mays isn't around to sell it


----------



## Stforeman (Nov 30, 2009)

Winchester said:


> cool....
> 
> that guy has a pair


HAHA... That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Why are both the hoses red on his torch setup?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> He gonna make some money with that one:thumbsup:


Yeah I can see in the future this is the stuff that comes out of fire sprinklers :laughing:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I saw a show on discovery channel and they were actually testing this stuff out.. 

They tried to test it out for protecting houses during a forest fire.

They added the powder to water and basically covered a house with it... Then shot a flame thrower at the house... Let's just say the house was fine...


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> I saw a show on discovery channel and they were actually testing this stuff out..
> 
> They tried to test it out for protecting houses during a forest fire.
> 
> They added the powder to water and basically covered a house with it... Then shot a flame thrower at the house... Let's just say the house was fine...


How do you get it off after the fire is gone?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

RemodelGA said:


> How do you get it off after the fire is gone?


It becomes a selling feature

"Fire-proof House" :laughing:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Winchester said:


> It becomes a selling feature
> 
> "Fire-proof House" :laughing:


I wonder if it comes in different colors? :laughing:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I think they just washed it off with a garden hose...


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I see some stuff like this about 5-6 years back. They sold it in plumbing supplies and you would coat areas with it that were a risk for soldering around. You could even put it on your hands to stop burning them. It was clear though and I'm not ure it could take them kinds of heat.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I see some stuff like this about 5-6 years back. They sold it in plumbing supplies and you would coat areas with it that were a risk for soldering around. You could even put it on your hands to stop burning them. It was clear though and I'm not ure it could take them kinds of heat.


I have a spray bottle of that stuff. It's call cold heat.. great to soak a rag with and wrap around a valve to protect it while soldering...


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

That guy wasn't going to make that video but that guy from SawStop was there teasing him so he went ahead and did it cause he didn't want to look like a pansy.:laughing:

J/K :whistling


----------

